# Guillotine Prop



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

Although I have been setting up for Halloween for the passed 19 years, I have never posted any of my props not because I don't want to share them, I just get so busy after the Halloween and into the new year it slips my mind. I had the great opportunity to meet a fellow Haunter Steve aka "halstaff" at the Transworld show this year. He viewed one of the videos of the stand alone, self resetting guillotine that I had in my 2013 Haunt and he was impressed with the operation and stated I should post it so everyone could see how it works, here is the link.... 



 . I also have video of it in operation which I will edit the video to show just the prop itself in action. My first controller was mid-evil design, timers and relays, then I moved into the PLC world as seen in the video but now Thanks to Steve, all of my props are controlled with a Picaxe (the best thing I ever did). He got me started with his EZ4 board and it went from there!

I design and make all of my own props and will post other as I get time to run through my video files. I told Steve, I am that person that don't tell me something cant be done because I will work until 1 of 2 things happen, I give up or I make it work. Well enough of my running on, enjoy the video and if you have questions please reach out to me.
Dave


----------



## ogre49 (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow that's one very complex mechanism. Nicely done. Probably scared the crap out of the kiddies.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Brilliant! Clearly a lot of thought went into making the mechanism work.

And you can't go wrong with getting guidance from halstaff. He's brilliant, too, and very helpful


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I worked on this for about 9 months during the end of 2012 into 2013 from thought to paper to build but I will have to say testing was cool but the kids screaming as the head hit the basket was to cherry on top!. I used it during the 2013 then put it off to the side because of all the be-heading that was taking place and just thought is was not the right item to put during those times. 
Yes, Steve did guide me into Picaxe controlling. Just like the PLC, the micro-controller does everything from start to finish. I did a lot of self teaching with both PLC and Picaxe but sometimes you just have to ask the savvy techs some questions!
Dave



RoxyBlue said:


> Brilliant! Clearly a lot of thought went into making the mechanism work.
> 
> And you can't go wrong with getting guidance from halstaff. He's brilliant, too, and very helpful


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Great concept and video! 
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## BobbyA (Mar 12, 2011)

Well done, I thought the rewind was especially clever. Thanks for sharing, looking forward to seeing the others.


----------



## DanoNJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, very clever! I've never thought of using magnets before. I see some good ideas that could be used in other builds. Nice work.


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

What a great piece; concept through execution! (pun intended )


----------

